# Ouch!



## Njaco (Sep 11, 2011)

This was rough.......


----------



## evangilder (Sep 11, 2011)

Yikes! Talk about staying with your Situational Awareness when taking photos or video! He ducked later than I would have.


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 11, 2011)

Well I don't think sending that stunt into You've Been Framed will pay for the repairs, pretty luck not to stall it into the cameraman, I hope the pilot and passengers are ok, and that he loses his liscense too.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 11, 2011)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 11, 2011)

^^ Agreed.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 11, 2011)

to me it `looks like he was pulling back before it even got on the step on the floats , perfectly good DHC2 Beaver ruined


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2011)

^Yep.

Certainly got out the way after I would of done. Looks like everyone should of been OK.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 12, 2011)

You can fix the airplane, but you can't fix stupid.


----------



## rochie (Sep 12, 2011)

Eric, what a great saying !


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 12, 2011)

If 'keel hauling' is for ships, would that make 'prop washing' for prop planes...? much too severe for the pilot perhaps whom thought 'this'll look good for tha camera, and get me some business too...' 

You can see him adjusting to aim at/close to camera, gusetimate he was at roughly 85-ish% take off speed, stall climbed to clear it over river bank - if it weren't for his floats hanging off, he would've missed the fence might have almost made it into the trees further ahead of him.

Take off run was much to short for getting enough speed for 'plaining' on the step as pbfoot pointed out.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 12, 2011)

Any float plane pilots out there? what's it like taking off from water? Seems both easier and harder at the same time. Water is very dense but nice and flat until there is a chop


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 12, 2011)

razor1uk said:


> .
> 
> Take off run was much to short for getting enough speed for 'plaining' on the step as pbfoot pointed out.


I think he was yanked back on elevator and the floats were snowplowing in the water rather then on the step ( thats what its called same as power boat)


----------



## Njaco (Sep 13, 2011)

FRom the beginning of the vid I thought he was fighting strong winds. Playing for the camera with any negative wind is not smart.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 13, 2011)

another bad water .....landing?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 13, 2011)

There may have been many factors contributing to this. Density altitude, weight of the aircraft while taking off, engine performance, ect. It looks to me he just did not have the airspeed and tried to get the aircraft flying before it was ready to do so. Life could suck when you don't have enough airspeed when trying to break out of ground effect.


----------



## tyrodtom (Sep 13, 2011)

A little past the middle of the video you can see a windsock. He started off his run downwind, and then turned crosswind, looks like 90 degrees. Puzzling.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 14, 2011)

Looked overloaded and not enough lake. He already dog-legged on the take-off. Should have shut it down and taxied back for a different run.


----------

